# These cunts legit ?



## cube789 (Jul 12, 2017)

https://anaboliclab.com/

lotta lab tests on roids 

Anyone heard of them?


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2017)

I asked the same question.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 12, 2017)

Is that BigBenj's new company ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2017)

They could be the new WP.

Let's wait and see what Azza has to say


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Danny Negro (Jul 13, 2017)

http://steroidrawpowders.wordpress.com  i know this guy is legit ,above one may need try and prove it's legit


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> They could be the new WP.
> 
> Let's wait and see what Azza has to say
> 
> ...



lool miss his sup reviews, dude was such a walking parody.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 13, 2017)

Where can I find under-dosed gear that will  provide a large enough lump to make it look like I work out ?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 29, 2017)

whelp fuck all the guess work I just landed a few hundred amps of pharma gear 
u better be jelly


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2017)

Can't go wrong with Thai FDA approved gears!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 30, 2017)

I wanna go to Thailand...

All them lonely ladyboys 

How sad


----------

